

Airbnb's positive economic impact in cities around the world - thenextcorner
https://www.airbnb.com/economic-impact

======
malandrew
What about the impact on rent prices and rental unit availability in rent-
controlled markets like SF and NYC?

I'm curious how many rental units are taken off the market for use with
AirBnB.

I've come across at least 6 people thus far that use AirBnB with a rent-
controlled unit in San Francisco.

